# I always seem to forget...



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

It seems every time I go to a new park or riding area, forest etc. I always seem to forget my compass. Got mad tonight and solved the problem. Just ordered a Casio PAW1300T-7V Pathfinder Multi-Band Solar Atomic wristwatch. Seems to do everything but go to the bathroom for you. Now I have no more excuses for getting turned around!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd rather just get lost , good excuse to ride longer LOL


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

wolf_36 said:


> I'd rather just get lost , good excuse to ride longer LOL


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

as long as you have plenty of beer being lost is never a bad thing while riding:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wolf_36 said:


> I'd rather just get lost , good excuse to ride longer LOL


 
:haha::haha::rockn:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> as long as you have plenty of beer being lost is never a bad thing while riding:bigok:


yes ,but when you run out you need to know which way to go get more...right.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

geeze louise ,a triple pole single throw, solar powered,double compact, tell you where your at device , hope its impact, an water proof ,with all those features, i would be scared of shorting it out an burning my arm off,heck i just can operate my phone after an hr or so riding, good luck man, hope you find your way to the truck, not making fun dude ,do what you need to do, i guess i have a built in compass never been lost in the woods , but i do get lost in town trying to find a street address


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just follow the guy in front of me and hope he knows where he's going


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I just follow the guy in front of me and hope he knows where he's going


So you're admitting to following a man and relying on him for directions? Now D that doesnt sound much like you....

:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> So you're admitting to following a man and relying on him for directions? Now D that doesnt sound much like you....
> 
> :bigok:


 
Following a man...no one has proved it...oh, you're talking about the quadding thing...um....yeah, I have my weak, girlie moments once in a while :nervous:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I see a new show coming: Man (w/Quad and/or beer, atomic watch) vs. Wild


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to take the trails that no one knows where they go cause sooner or later you will run out of those trails and have a lot more places to ride.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not talking your favorite hunting or ATVing spots but really large venues like Ocala National Forest, Eglin AFB, or Holopaw. Places where you don't see the same trail in 3 days of riding.


----------

